# Oil spots on my new Nikon D750 sensor. Anyone with the same problem?



## daniloge (Mar 9, 2017)

After 6 months and 10k shots, my D750 sensor have more than 100 oil spots (I shot landscapes at f11 and they are very noticeable), mainly distributed along the right side of the sensor (when seeing a photo). I never changed my 28-300 and this is absolutely abnormal to me. I owned a Canon 60D for several years, more than 200k shots, normally changing lenses, and never have this level of dirtyness. Any other user of this camera with the same problem?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Mar 9, 2017)

How do you know it's oil, and not dust?
There are more ways for dust to get in the camera than by changing lenses.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 9, 2017)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## daniloge (Mar 9, 2017)

KmH said:


> How do you know it's oil, and not dust?
> There are more ways for dust to get in the camera than by changing lenses.



I'm 99% sure is oil because (after a lot of "google research" about D600 problem and also some similar cases about users reporting the same issue with D750):

The distribution pattern of the spots is very similar to those reported about the D600 fiasco: not randomly distributed on sensor's surface, but concentrated on one side of it (right).
The amount of spots: I have owned Canon DSLRS and used zoom lenses and changed on-the-go while photographing for many years and this is the first time I see this amount of spots, so this is making me think that they are not coming from outside the camera
The shape of the dots: they are mostly circular, the same shape as many of the users reporting this issue on D600 adn D750
No one of it is removed when trying to clean the sensor with air blasts
Considering the same issue on D600, the flare issues on D750 and other users reporting this problem with D750, I think that something is going wrong at Nikon's QA Department
I just want to if there are more people having this problem


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2017)

You should have got the D750 with 30 weight oil.   Less splatters. 

Okay seriously Nikon has issued a service advisory.  Go Here Select Language

Follow the instructions and see if you body is one of the effected one's.  If not I would contact Nikon anyway.

My guess is that someone at Nikon missed lube and oil day at school.


----------



## daniloge (Mar 9, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You should have got the D750 with 30 weight oil.   Less splatters.
> 
> Okay seriously Nikon has issued a service advisory.  Go Here Select Language
> 
> ...



I appreciate your reply, but that service advisory is for the flare issue on D750, not sensor spots. There is a service advisory for spots, but only for the D600.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yep sorry.  Got the wrong link.   Saw on a few days ago regarding oil spots on the D750 and now I cant find it.  Will try again when I get home later.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 9, 2017)

Years ago when I bought the D7000, that had some oil spots as well and could actually see the spots physically on the sensor and I did something stupid and removed it with a cotton swab and it was perfect, never had an oil spot again just dust which was easily cleaned. 

I've done a little bit of research, I can't find a Nikon service advisory for dust/oil issue with the D750, only the light leak issue. 

But either way its something that you should discuss with Nikon and who knows, maybe it will cost very little if anything to get it serviced/cleaned. 

Or you could also buy a sensor swab and clean yourself. I need to do that to my D610, I got some dust that the rocket air doesn't seem to get rid of. I changed my lenses A LOT so its to be expected.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 9, 2017)

My 750 was recalled for a issue with the HSS mechanism, when I got round to sending it back I made it clear to nikon that I was having additional problems with the freezing and yes suspected oil on the sensor.

They "fixed"  free o charge all the problems which included a complete sensor clean, they never told me that there was in fact oil  on the sensor so I don't know for definite.

Like anything its the luck of the draw with reliability regardless of manufacturer


----------



## SCraig (Mar 9, 2017)

I quit worrying about what gets on my sensor or how it gets there.  It's a simple job to clean one, not really more difficult than cleaning a lens, so when mine get dirty I just clean them and move on.  It's honestly not worth worrying about.


----------



## KmH (Mar 9, 2017)

Yep. Cleaning the image sensor is routine, user preformed, maintenance.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2017)

Apparently cleaning up oil spills is routine maintenance with Nikon's.  Not with Canons.  They just get dusty.  

Sorry daniloge, I haven't found the link.  Got if from a friend of mine that shoots Nikon.  He had a D750 with the same problem, called Nikon repair and they had him send it to them.  They cleaned it free of charge and sent it back.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 10, 2017)

2.5 year with no issue, 4 months ago sent my D750 for sensor clean, was dust and no oil, makes sense considering my D750 is a work horse and is used a lot so no problems here.
Didn't hear on any oil spill issue with the D750. It had some other issues in the first few models late 2015 and early 2016 but since then didn't hear of any serious issues.
Oil on sensor, get it clean or clean it yourself, if problem persist in an unreasonable frequency then I would contact Nikon.


----------

